# Perfect mini-z couples?



## imv (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi all,
I took a look on the official mini-z web page, and I wondered which would be the perfect couples for a double race...
I've already three models, blue Viper, Honda Castrol NSX and Lancia Stratos 77'. 
What cars do you would like to see against these cars??  

IMV

track these models in this web page:
http://perso.wanadoo.es/cshoyuelos/MiniZ/index.htm


----------

